# clutch adjustment



## philip_g (Jul 30, 2003)

lots of threads about the B14 and adjusting the clutch cable, but none about the B15. It feels like a cable and not hydraulic, so is the adjustment the same? 
Mine grabs too far out and is annoying


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Yeah it would be nice if the pedal was just a little lower, I think on b15sentra.net I long time ago I read about somebody adjusting it. He did say something about his cruise control not working because of this though.


----------



## philip_g (Jul 30, 2003)

I found a little info over there, guess I was wrong it is hydraulic, so I should be able to adjust the link to the pedal like I could my WRX, I'll crawl under there and check it out.
as far as the cruise, sounds like the clutch switch needs to be adjusted, that's all.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

sounds like a good idea....might help some too


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

different model B15's have different clutch setups, the qr25 has hydraulic, the sr20 has cable, and I'm not sure about the qg


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *different model B15's have different clutch setups, the qr25 has hydraulic, the sr20 has cable, and I'm not sure about the qg *


I was under the impression that the B15 SE (SR20) also had a hydraulic clutch setup.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

cburwell said:


> *I was under the impression that the B15 SE (SR20) also had a hydraulic clutch setup. *


really? I coulda sworn that the SE was cable...I know the SE and GXE have rod shifters and the SE-R is cable, so maybe I was thinking the clutch setups were different too, but I could be wrong


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

hey sr20...DNE is going to have a meet soon. You gonne come?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you mean the August 16th one?
I'm leaving for Cali on the 15th and coming back like the 25th unfortunately...if you're talking about an earlier one then I could go, but I can't make it to the 16th


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

thats the probe one...we might do something different. Just check the forum for updates.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *really? I coulda sworn that the SE was cable...I know the SE and GXE have rod shifters and the SE-R is cable, so maybe I was thinking the clutch setups were different too, but I could be wrong *


I am fairly sure the B15 SR20 clutch is not cable operated.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

cburwell said:


> *I am fairly sure the B15 SR20 clutch is not cable operated. *


i must be bored to come to this monkey forum 


all b15s have a hydraulic clutch configuration. and aside from bleeding and changing the fluid to something better to improve feel , i dont think that ive ever heard of any one being able to adjust it down.

edit.. screw you lee!!


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

The pedal is hydraulic and the only adjustment can be done is to get rid of the play in the pedal.. there's no lowering of the assembly....

Here's some instructions on the adjustment..Courtesy of Lee at B15Sentra.net

http://www.b15sentra.net/lee/albums/esm/clutch_adjust.jpg


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Sentra Styling said:


> *The pedal is hydraulic and the only adjustment can be done is to get rid of the play in the pedal.. there's no lowering of the assembly....
> 
> Here's some instructions on the adjustment..Courtesy of Lee at B15Sentra.net
> 
> http://www.b15sentra.net/lee/albums/esm/clutch_adjust.jpg *



check this out also...... 
http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55846&highlight=clutch+adjust


----------

